# Hey JJ..... Prescott has a Harbor Freight



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey JJ.... Harbor Freight just opened a store in Frontier Village Shopping Center in Prescott and it has the Air Eraser for taking lettering off...


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Wouldn't this damage the paint as well?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 29 Jul 2013 10:41 PM 
Wouldn't this damage the paint as well? 
I think Stan using Baking soda for removing.



I would try and get some Anti Off set powder used on printing presses so the ink does not transfer from the bottom sheet to the top sheet as they stack. 

That is a glandular type corn starch.

JJ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

If it does affect the paint, you could mask around with rubber cement which should be impervious to B soda or talc. 
Granular starch is affected by mouisture is it not? 

John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 30 Jul 2013 08:43 AM 
If it does affect the paint, you could mask around with rubber cement which should be impervious to B soda or talc. 
Granular starch is affected by mouisture is it not? 

John 
Yes...The off set power comes in a plastic bag and you must keep it closed tight.


Some keep it in a big Tupper ware container....

JJ


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Good news for you Stan, but not so good for us. You'll be there every day and you'll have to put your prices up to compensate. At least that's the way I see it.
Although I have to admit that I raided the store a couple of times in February and picked up some good deals in clamps.Cheers.


----------

